# Funny



## labs5 (Mar 7, 2011)

I was browsing the internet and found this: http://files.sharenator.com/funny_pictu ... 65-580.jpg

I thought it was cute, i'm not a fan of things being mispelt, but i found the caption to be funny


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I've seen that one too...just love it! That smile on the hedgie makes me smile too.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Too cute! <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable. This time I saved it.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

love it!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: I love it.


----------

